# rclark227's 2020 Lawn Journal



## rclark227 (Aug 20, 2019)

Hello all!

I am a little late updating my journal for 2020. We had a very mild winter in South Eastern Virginia. Not many days of freezing temps. We did get a light dusting of snow in late February. As of now the lawn is starting to wake up. Poa A is out of control so far this season. Being that I over seeded each zone last fall, I did not get to put down any pre-emergent. so far these are my 2020 apps to date:

1/5/2020

Henbit, chick weed and other seasonal broadleaf weeds

Tenacity/Bayer Advance/Hi-Yield Surfactant spot spray (I just walked the lawn in a grid fashion and sprayed any weeds that I saw)

1st Mix in my backpack sprayer 4 Gal:
2 oz of Tenacity
12.8 oz Bayer Advance
4 Gal of water

2nd Mix in my backpack sprayer:
1 oz of Tenacity
6.4 oz Bayer Advance

It took a few weeks for the bleaching to begin. But, it did pretty good controlling earlier weeds.

3/15/2020

Broadcast Weed Control and Pre-emergent

Prodiamine 65 WDG/Speed Zone Herbicide/RGS

Zone 1 1500 sqft
0.63 oz Prodiamine
1.5 oz SpeedZone
6 oz RGS

Zone 2 3000 sqft
1.27 oz Prodiamine
3 oz SpeedZone
18 oz RGS

Zone 3 1500 sqft
0.63 oz Prodiamine
1.5 oz SpeedZone
6 oz RGS

Zone 4+5 1000 sqft
0.42 oz Prodiamine
1 oz SpeedZone
3 oz RGS

Zone 6 4000 sqft
1.69 oz Prodiamine
4 oz SpeedZone
24 oz RGS

3/22/2020
I mowed HOC 2" and could see the Speedzone starting to take effect on the broadleaf weeds. In the areas were the Poa A is present, still really bad. In another week or so I will apply my first fertilizer app of the year. I will be using Carbon X Pro.


----------

